# Penny After her Bath



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Penny is almost 1 yr old. She is such a sweet :tender:and happy little girl. I took these after her bath today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- she is soooooooooooooo cute. Looks just beautiful and I think I can even smell how clean she is.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Adorable girl Kandis!! Love her!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, she is so adorable! :tender:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*One more*

I liked this one too, she was jumping up for her cookie. That look on their faces. :wub: Pure love~~~~


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Kandis , Penny is beautiful!!! Aren't you glad that you have 2? I love your siggy of both of them!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Pen Pen, your cuteness is too much! You make me want a little girl. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl Penny is!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

She's adorable!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- she is soooooooooooooo cute. Looks just beautiful and I think I can even smell how clean she is.


She is like a shinny new PENNY, for tonight anyway.:HistericalSmiley:Thanks Lynn.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Adorable girl Kandis!! Love her!


Thanks Pammy, I do tooooo!! :HistericalSmiley:


ckanen2n said:


> Yes, she is so adorable! :tender:


Thank you Carol. 



frankie said:


> she is so adorable.


Thank you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww Kandis , Penny is beautiful!!! Aren't you glad that you have 2? I love your siggy of both of them!


Deb I am. :thumbsup: I finally have my little GIRL and I just adore her. I think I have used up all my love with two! :HistericalSmiley:I thought I could never feel like I did with Sammie, but they are so different, and I really like that they have each other too. We are all very happy. Penny has fit in so well. 



StevieB said:


> Oh Pen Pen, your cuteness is too much! You make me want a little girl. :wub:


Thanks Celeta, 
Ya know, I started out for a girl, got my adorable Sammie (long story) and had no idea how sweet boys were. Was I in for a surprise. Boys are "love bugs" as Pam like to call them. It's so true, but the little girls are, well "little - girls" so I love having one of each. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> What a beautiful little girl Penny is!


Thanks Marj,:wub:. She is growing up fast and gaining weight. Her adult coat is coming in so beautiful. When do they come in fully? She is 1 yr. old this month. I am so happy with how hearty a girl she is. After all I went/and am going through with Sammie, it's a godsend. I pray it continues. These little ones are so delicate. Thanks to SM friends, I found a great breeder. 
Marjy, I tried to get the yellow dot bow in her hair, but since we trimmed top last groom, it didn't look right. Most of her TK hair has straightened out, except one patch in front from the bands still has the curl. I will be growing it out, if this doesn't work. Groomer says give it more time, maybe that one spot may straighten out permanently.  Bummer, I hope so.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> She's adorable!


Hi Reva,
Thank you! Can't wait to see you again. So fun chatting with you at HH. :wub:
Take care!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

It's so odd, how different they can look in each picture. Oh yea, Princess Penny decided she couldn't wait on me to win the CROWN for her, so we made our own tonight! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is beautiful.....I love the pic with her in the Tiara. Gorgeous!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She is so adorable! Love the cut on her-- it brings out the features on her little face so well!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aaa Penny you are such a princess. Love all the pics Kandis.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Kandis she is so pretty:wub::wub:are you growing out her coat?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kandis, she is just precious!!:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhh Kandis, Penny looks so beautiful. What pretty eyes she has. Just love her!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is so adorable!! :tender: I love her little face!! :wub2: And she is all clean and nice smelling, nothing is better than that!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my cuteness  kandis, penny is just so adorable! I love her bobbed cut. Obi thinks she is a princess too :wub: (I love your sig pic too) :wub2: I think I'd be in love overload if I had Sammie and penny too :wub:


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a pretty little girl. And I bet you smell as sweet as you look!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Oh my cuteness  kandis, penny is just so adorable! I love her bobbed cut. Obi thinks she is a princess too :wub: (I love your sig pic too) :wub2: I think I'd be in love overload if I had Sammie and penny too :wub:
> 
> Marisa,
> she put the tiara on in hopes her BF Obi would see her........:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> Kandis she is so pretty:wub::wub:are you growing out her coat?



I am not sure Cathy. :HistericalSmiley: Just kinda happened. Guess I had better start letting her trim her down some or she will be a long coat.....it's hard to cut her beautiful coat. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So pretty! Hey, I think you found the best kind of tiara.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> So pretty! Hey, I think you found the best kind of tiara.



Thank you! Hey, maybe next time we can do a VIRTUAL tiara :wub: and a crown:wub: for both.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> She is beautiful.....I love the pic with her in the Tiara. Gorgeous!!


Thank you! :wub:



socalyte said:


> She is so adorable! Love the cut on her-- it brings out the features on her little face so well!


Thanks Jackie, it's kinda a work in progress. I love the t&c cut, but can't cut her body coat off yet. 



TLR said:


> Aaa Penny you are such a princess. Love all the pics Kandis.


thank you Tracey.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Kandis, she is just precious!!:wub::wub:


thank you April! I love looking at her face. 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Ahhh Kandis, Penny looks so beautiful. What pretty eyes she has. Just love her!


thanks God mama!



lmillette said:


> She is so adorable!! :tender: I love her little face!! :wub2: And she is all clean and nice smelling, nothing is better than that!!


Hi Linds, thank you. She will smell fresh for a few days :HistericalSmiley:...



ladodd said:


> What a pretty little girl. And I bet you smell as sweet as you look!


thanks Laurie. :wub: ahhh, she is sweet most the time. can be a bugger too! but that makes her personality. 



sassy's mommy said:


> Very cute!


thanks Pat. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> I am not sure Cathy. :HistericalSmiley: Just kinda happened. Guess I had better start letting her trim her down some or she will be a long coat.....it's hard to cut her beautiful coat. :wub:


I think you should go for it:thumbsup:it is fun buying bows:wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Kandis,

Penny has grown so! It was just the other day she was running around with Sammie, getting acquainted. She's such a pretty little princess!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I think you should go for it:thumbsup:it is fun buying bows:wub:


I have bows from Marjy ready to go and the kit. It was alot of work for me with the long coat with 2 and working. So I trimmed top down some and could still wear a fake TK. We trimmed top more to help get the kink out, but I think it's a lost cause. We will prob be mid length body.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww Miss Penny is beautiful!! :wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is darling!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, Pen Pen i just want to snuggle with you and shower you with kisses! Pen Pen is absolutely beautiful and just gets more beautiful with each pic that you share. I love the tiara, it's befitting of a Princess as beautiful as Pen Pen. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still in shock that Penny's almost a year old. How'd that happen? :blink::blink: She's just beautiful and am so happy I got to meet her in HH.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Kandis,
> 
> Penny has grown so! It was just the other day she was running around with Sammie, getting acquainted. She's such a pretty little princess!!!


Hi Brenda- they do grow up fast. Sammie will be three in February. Wow! My baby boy 3. Can't wait to meet Kayla one day. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

angelgirl599 said:


> Aww Miss Penny is beautiful!! :wub::wub:


Thanks Diane! :wub:



bellaratamaltese said:


> she is darling!


Thank you Stacey, she was worth the long wait. :aktion033:



mysugarbears said:


> Awww, Pen Pen i just want to snuggle with you and shower you with kisses! Pen Pen is absolutely beautiful and just gets more beautiful with each pic that you share. I love the tiara, it's befitting of a Princess as beautiful as Pen Pen. :wub:


Deb-Now you know how she and kelly love kisses. I'll never forget Sam in car sitting high above them :HistericalSmiley: 



Snowbody said:


> I'm still in shock that Penny's almost a year old. How'd that happen? :blink::blink: She's just beautiful and am so happy I got to meet her in HH.


Sue-thank you - Yes the last 6 mo flew by!! I was SO BUSY first few mos I didn't know what hit me. Helped so much with second one having the experience. Highly rec older puppy. :chili:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful little face!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh , she`s precious. I especially love her expression in the top right photo....and the tiara lol.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maisie and Me said:


> Beautiful little face!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:





Maglily said:


> oh , she`s precious. I especially love her expression in the top right photo....and the tiara lol.


THANK YOU BRENDA & MICHELLE!!:wub: your babies are so cute!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Penny is perfection!!!


----------



## woof (Sep 4, 2012)

*Very classy...*

distinctive, and pretty!

Miat and Clifford
http://woof.monkeeworks.com


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pretty little girl.


----------

